# Emyth Contractor on Android



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought a new Samsung Galaxy S (Android) a while ago and have the KOBO book application on it. I paid for and downloaded Emyth Contractor for less than 10 bucks last night! I read 3 chapters on this phone and caught a few pages during lunch today as well. I have Emyth Mastery hard copy, but I think I am going to order the e-version, it is just to convenient.

A few weeks I loaded Brians "Out of the Bucket" on to it and re-read when I have some time here and there.

I am going over to the 2011 goals Thread now...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

roominaday said:


> i am going over to the 2011 goals thread now...


 tmi.


----------

